# Sno Way Plow Clicks but won't move



## Mikedee10 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I purchased a Ford Explorer Sport Trac with a SnoWay plow this past summer. I hooked it up and the plow worked great in August. I stored the plow in the garage from August until last week when we got our first 3 inch storm. I hooked up the plow and it worked fine. Up, down, left, right, no problems. 

I let the truck warm up and back bladed my first pass away from garage door (about 10 feet). When I tried to raise the plow it wouldn't move. I got out and wiggled the two connections to the truck (although nothing seemed loose or out of place). I got in and the plow raised. I pulled up and dropped the plow to backblade another pass. I did and again it wouldn't raise. Ever since then, no matter what I do it won't work. 

If I press down it doesn't do anything. When I press Up, left, or right, it just clicks. I thought maybe the fluid had frozen up or the screen were clogged so I pulled the tank (no easy task...why are they so hard to get off?), and cleaned the screen and refilled the fluid. I still have the same issue. Just clicks? 

Could it be the solenoid? 

I'm going to try to pull it in the garage and warm it up, thinking maybe the line is frozen somewhere from old condensation? It's been below freezing outside the whole time since I took it out and made those two passes. 

I would greatly appreciate any help that anyone can offer!!

Thanks, 

Mike Dee


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Is this a new plow? You could have a bad power cable. Check to be sure you have the power and ground directly to the battery.


----------



## Mikedee10 (Dec 18, 2010)

basher;1158528 said:


> Is this a new plow? You could have a bad power cable. Check to be sure you have the power and ground directly to the battery.


Hi basher. No it was a used truck and plow. Black and red power lines do go directly from the battery under the hood to.the connection under the bumper..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There should be a circuit breaker or fuse inline to protect the truck.

Those molded plugs rotting or break or sometimes get pinched and the wire will be broken even if the cover is not. Pyhsical examination and amp load test only way to check them, even one wire will show continuity.


----------



## Mikedee10 (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't see a breaker/fuse in the truck (although the manual says there should be one). There are two fuses out near the control lines out on the plow, but they are now blown. Unless there is a fuse built into the molded plugs under the bumper? If a fuse was blown would I still get a clicking sound when I try to move the plow?

I'll go and check for continuity now in the main leads...


----------



## Mikedee10 (Dec 18, 2010)

Basher, You are the Man!

It was indeed a loose connection where the plow hooks to the connector at the bumper. I wiggled it around and sprayed some WD40 in the connector and it works like a charm. 

Much props to Buster and whoever runs this forum. I'm usually not a big forum kind of guy but I figured it was at a loss and would give it a try. This morning I was clueless and beaten down. Now my driveway is plowed and I'm drinking a beer on the couch!!!!! 

Thanks Buster and PlowSite.com!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

